# Unterschied zwischen P77/Z77/H77 usw



## echterman (29. März 2012)

Moinsen Leute,
ich will mir einen neuen PC mit den kommenden Ivy Bridge CPUs aufbauen. Ich dachte da an den i5-3550 oder den i7-3770. Übertakten wollte ich nicht. Als Grafikkarte soll eine XFX HD7870 zum Einsatz kommen. Ich werde vorerst 8GB RAM einbauen. Ich will PCI-E 3.0 Support und die Möglichkeit auf eine RAM Erweiterung auf 16GB RAM. Nun zu meiner im Titel stehenden Frage Richtung Mainbord.

*Welchen von den Chipsätzen soll ich nehmen/ist Sinnvoll? Kann mir jemand den Unterschied zwischen den ganzen Chipsätzen(Z77, P77, H77 usw.) erklären?*

Zusätliche Komponenten im PC werden zwei SATA-II Festplatten sein mit 7200U/Min und ein BlueRay Laufwerk. Das ganze in einem gedämmten Gehäuse von anidees.
*Eventuell kann mir jemand für diese Konfig ein passendes Netzteil empfehlen.* Es sollte modular sein denn ich habe keine Lust auf unnötige Kabel im Gehäuse, welche den Luftstrom behindern ect. Ich habe gehört das die NTs von be Quit relativ kurze Kabel haben sollen.

Der PC wird hauptsächlich zum Spielen von aktuellen und älteren Games und für CAD benutzt. Als OS werde ich Win7 64bit Ultimate installieren.

Wäre echt nett wenn mir jemand da Infos zu geben könnte.


mfg da echterman


----------



## Der_Echte_Kiso (4. April 2012)

Hi 

Ich habe auch etwas gesucht und bislang nicht viel gefunden. Erstaunlicherweise gibt es bei Wikipedia eine Übersicht der Unterschiede. Ob es noch weitere Unterschiede gibt, habe ich im Moment noch nicht herausgefunden.

Liebe Grüße!


----------



## Klos1 (4. April 2012)

Ohne Gewähr, aber nach meiner Information ist es so:

Z77:

- Overclocking
- Support von SSD-Caching (jüngste Tests haben gezeigt, dass es nicht viel rausreißt)
- iGPU (du kannst die Grafikeinheit der CPU nutzen)

H77:

wie Z, jedoch meines Wissens nach ohne Overclocking

P77:

wie Z, jedoch ohne Support von iGPU

Z sollte also die höchste Version sein, quasi Vollausbau.

Es wird wohl noch mehr Kleinigkeiten geben.


----------



## mristau (5. April 2012)

Wenn es wie bei den *67 ist, dann ist es ähnlich wie Klos gesagt hat. Allerdings sind die *77 noch nicht offiziell released und somit auch keine offiziellen Infos da. Soweit ich es weiß, sollte Anfang April die NDA auf Informationen darüber wegfallen, also sollte in den kommenden Tagen etwas mehr darüber bekannt sein.


----------



## Der_Echte_Kiso (5. April 2012)

Naja.... die Boards mit obigen Chipsätzen werden aktuell sogar verkauft, deswegen gehe ich mal davon aus, dass sie auch released sind.


----------



## mristau (5. April 2012)

Der offizielle Launch Termin ist der 08.04.2012
Die Mainboard Hersteller kriegen die Chipsätze natürlich schon früher, also können auch entsprechende Boards schon gelistet werden

Allerdings sind wie ich das gelesen hatte erst gestern NDA's ausgelaufen, die technischen Details betreffend, somit sind noch keine genauen Features öffentlich.


----------



## echterman (5. April 2012)

Der_Echte_Kiso schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Ich habe auch etwas gesucht und bislang nicht viel gefunden. Erstaunlicherweise gibt es bei Wikipedia eine Übersicht der Unterschiede. Ob es noch weitere Unterschiede gibt, habe ich im Moment noch nicht herausgefunden.
> 
> Liebe Grüße!




Danke, genau so eine Übersicht hatte ich gesucht. danke vielmals. Jetzt weiß ich auch was ich dann nehmen werde. ein Board mit H77 Chip, weil ich nicht übertakten werde und nur eine Grafikkarte einbauen werde.

Kann mir jemand Tipps zu nem guten Netzteil geben? Es soll nen IB i5 oder i7 und ne HD7870 versorgen und modular sein. Wäre cool wenn da noch jemand was zu sagen kann.


----------



## Klos1 (6. April 2012)

Es gibt viele gute Netzteile. Ich würde das Coolermaster Gold derzeit nehmen. Ist aber Geschmackssache. War von BeQuiet bisher auch immer begeistert.

http://geizhals.at/de/583752

http://geizhals.at/de/583741

http://geizhals.at/de/718287

http://geizhals.at/de/342994

http://geizhals.at/de/546178


----------

